# Rennspiel gesucht ( 1/2 - Simulation)



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche nach langem Überlegen das *Thrustmaster RGT FFB Clutch* gegönnt und bin begeistert. 
Hab mir dazu gleich *NFS Shift 2* dazu geholt - ebenso genial.
DIRT 3 ist auch schon auf dem Weg.

Nun bin ich aber bei Shift 2 schon bei 75% der Kampagne angelangt und frage mich welche HALB-Simulationen es noch so gibt sollte ich dann auch noch DIRT 3 durchhaben..

Folgende Spiele hab ich schon (mit Tastatur) durchgespielt:
- alle Teile von Colin McRae (incl Dirt)
- Shift 1
- Grid
- F1 2010 - (würde es sich lohnen mit dem Lenkrad nochmal anzufangen? - Formel 1 ist aber nicht ganz so das Meine)

Folgende Games sind mir entweder zu simulationslastig (schwer ) oder zu simpel (Action-lastig)
- Richard Burnes Rally (nach 30 min aufgegeben - allerdings mit Tastatur gespielt - isses mit Lenkrad einfacher?)
- Diverse GTR-Titel
- Alle NFS außer Shift

*
Wichtig ist mir folgendes:*
- Einsteigerfreundlich (Paradebeispiel Shift 2!!)
- Gute FFB-Effekte
- Nicht zu simples - aber auch nicht ZU kompliziertes Fahrverhalten
- mit Win7 x64 lauffähig & Widescreen-fähig (mit korrektem FOV) oder zumindest per Widescreen/FOV Hack anpassbar
- Grafik ist nicht extrem wichtig - aber sollte besser aussehen als CMR 2.0 
- Kein Motorrad-Rennspiel.

Wäre dankbar für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (31. Mai 2011)

Da fällt mir leider auch kein passendes Rennspiel mehr ein.

Aber eine Frage hab ich an Dich: Wie hast du das driften mit dem Lenkrad in Shift 2 geschafft? Hab mir so wie du ein Lenkrad (Logitech GT Driving Force) und Shift 2 gekauft.
So läuft alles super, nur beim driften verzweifle ich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hab ich an Dich: Wie hast du das driften mit dem Lenkrad in Shift 2 geschafft? Hab mir so wie du ein Lenkrad (Logitech GT Driving Force) und Shift 2 gekauft.
> So läuft alles super, nur beim driften verzweifle ich.


 
Ich hab die Drifts einfach ausgelassen  - hab fürs erste Drift Tutorial fast ne Stunde gebraucht für die 200 Punkte.
Driften find ich sowieso langweilig.


----------



## Re4dt (31. Mai 2011)

Hey ho 
Kennst du eigentlich Live for Speed? (Live for Speed - Online racing simulator ) Das Spiel hat jetzt zwar nicht die beste Grafik aber es ist einfach nur genial. 
Und erfüllt alle deine Kriterien  Zudem ist die Physik im Spiel einfach genial.  Ein manko es ist wirklich schwierig.
lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht wäre noch so etwas wie Burnout Paradise interessant?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2011)

Wie umfangreich ist denn der Single-Player-Teil von *Live for Speed*? - Also die Kampagne?
Multiplayer interessiert mich gar nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2011)

Lern Autofahren und spiel GTR Evolution *lach* macht mit dem Thrustmaster GTR Pro Clutch eigentlich ziemlich viel spass, wenn du Force Feedback auf anschlag stellst, dann schwizt du nach einer runde Grüne Hölle, am besten noch mit nem Caterham hrhr  

Ansonst würd ich die Games die du mit Tastatur gezockt hast nochmal mit dem Lenkrad zocken, ist nochmal ne komplett andere sache, nur Grid würd ich auslassen


----------



## Re4dt (31. Mai 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie umfangreich ist denn der Single-Player-Teil von *Live for Speed*? - Also die Kampagne?
> Multiplayer interessiert mich gar nicht.


 Ohh  Nun LFS ist ein reiner Multiplayer Spiel.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Ansonst würd ich die Games die du mit Tastatur gezockt hast nochmal mit dem Lenkrad zocken, ist nochmal ne komplett andere sache, *nur Grid würd ich auslassen*


 
Warum?

Hat mir eigentlich mit Tastatur schon recht viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2011)

Du hast nach 1/2 simulation gefragt, Grid ist nichtmal 1/4 simulation, also mit dem GTR Pro Clutch Edition was ich hab, hat man eher das gefühl man würde Schiff fahren statt Auto fahren  Is halt Arcade pur.


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

DiRT 3 schon durch?


----------



## Papzt (31. Mai 2011)

> - Richard Burnes Rally (nach 30 min aufgegeben - allerdings mit Tastatur gespielt - isses mit Lenkrad einfacher?)


Also einfacher ist es auf alle Fälle. Dieses Spiel muss mit einem Lenkrad gespielt werden. Anspruchsvoll bleibt es aber trotzdem


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2011)

Dirt 3 liegt schon parat - werd aber zuerst Shift 2 durchzocken.

Danach wirds wohl Dirt 1 & RBR werden.
Muß nur noch den Widescreen-Hack für RBR wiederfinden.


----------



## Track11 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich grabe mal hier den Thread wieder aus um meinen Frust los zu werden.

Aufgrund der sich schimpfenden "Simulationen" ist der Vergleich zur Realität absolut frustrierend. Ich sehe mich als ex Rennspiel Euthanist im Simulationsgenre. Vor einem Jahr verkaufte ich meinen Racingseat mit dem G25, selbstgebauter Handbremse, Clutchmod und Heel and Toe Pedalen Mod (Gas nach Vorne) und alle drei Monitore 21" mit Halterung. Der Grund war der, dass ich zum Geburtstag einen Schnupperkurs auf dem Nürnburgring bekam und mit einem "lächerlichen" Minicooper S verschiedene Tests durchlaufen durfte. Nach 30 Minuten in der Kiste war ich durchgeschwitzt und total k.o. Meine Leistungen waren erbärmlich. Obwohl ich in der ESL immer sehr gut mitgemischt habe, brachte ich on the Road einfach nichts zu Stande. Es fehlt allen Simulationen die auf dem Markt erhältlich sind an Realität. Ich rede hier von Life for Speed, rfactor,iRacing und richard burns rally. 

Ehrlich: Bei Rennspielen achte ich nur noch auf Grafik und Unterhaltungswert. Alles andere ist eh Kinderkram


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2012)

Track11 schrieb:


> Ehrlich: Bei Rennspielen achte ich nur noch auf Grafik und Unterhaltungswert. Alles andere ist eh Kinderkram


Richtig! 
​ Zu Hause zur Entspannung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Den _richtigen_ 'Kick' gibt's _nur_ auf der Rennstrecke: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (19. Juni 2012)

nicht slickbereift der mazda. hm da wird das aber nichts mit ner ordentlichen querbeschleunigung


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2012)

Hat _dennoch_ spaß gemacht. ​


----------



## kingkoolkris (26. Juli 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dirt 3 liegt schon parat - werd aber zuerst Shift 2 durchzocken.
> 
> Danach wirds wohl Dirt 1 & RBR werden.
> Muß nur noch den Widescreen-Hack für RBR wiederfinden.


 
RBR ist so ungefähr das härteste überhaupt


----------



## watercooled (17. September 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> - Richard Burnes Rally (nach 30 min aufgegeben - allerdings mit Tastatur gespielt - isses mit Lenkrad einfacher?)


 
Also RBR und "leicht" in einem Satz zu benutzen ist echt ein Unding  Das Game ist mMn die härteste Simulation ever...bis jetzt  aber mal sehen was Asetto Corsa bringt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. September 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also RBR und "leicht" in einem Satz zu benutzen ist echt ein Unding


 Ist's Dir zu hart, bist Du zu schwach.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. September 2012)

Was heist immer "hart"? Die Reibwerte der Reifen runterdrehen und schon ist man nur noch am Schleudern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Was heist immer "hart"? Die Reibwerte der Reifen runterdrehen und schon ist man nur noch am Schleudern.



​


----------

